# Charter club of Marco island



## rapmarks (Oct 29, 2016)

Very nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 2, 2016)

Do they still offer free use of their sailboats and beach toys?


----------



## Kozman (Nov 3, 2016)

Stayed there this year and scheduled for next as well. Very nice units. There are two buildings. One is closer to the water than the other. They have free get togethers with submarine sandwiches and drinks.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 3, 2016)

Free kayaks, free bikes, sailboats free for owners and twenty an hour for exchangers.  We took a guided sailboat ride yesterday.    Yesterday was free subs, had a pickleball lesson, took a kayak ride.  It is my husbands birthday today, cubs win, perfect weather, great place for the week 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 4, 2016)

Take a guided waverunner tour down past Cape Romano and into the 10,000 Islands.  It's the best way to appreciate where you are.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2016)

hmm, is this the charter club of marco beach?

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?The Charter Club of Marco Beach&ID=10831


while the address is similar, the "club regency at marco island" seems to be separate?

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Club Regency of Marco Island&ID=11015


either way, the pictures above appear to show a recent renovation, just want to make sure which resort they are for!


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 4, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> hmm, is this the charter club of marco beach?
> 
> http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?The Charter Club of Marco Beach&ID=10831
> 
> ...





These are pictures I took at the charter club of Marco island.  Have never been in the club regency, know nothing about it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 4, 2016)

That looks beautiful.  I am thinking of a trip for us sometime soon to the Marco Island/ Naples area.  Rick would love staying there.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 4, 2016)

You would love this.  Free bikes and kayaks, beach, pool area, tennis courts, even bocce, shuffleboard and ping pong.   The people have been friendly, sometimes not this way at resorts where they own fixed weeks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 5, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> hmm, is this the charter club of marco beach?....
> while the address is similar, the "club regency at marco island" seems to be separate?



Here is a Google Earth image which shows their relative locations.
Club Regency is at the top and Charter Club is at the bottom.
Click on image to enlarge.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 5, 2016)

And construction at three places between the two resorts


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## npey (Nov 6, 2016)

Do they charge for chairs and umbrellas on the beach?


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes they do, I think it is $28 a day for two chairs and an umbrella and ten a day for just a chair. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## npey (Nov 6, 2016)

Do you rent them from a concession or from the hotel?


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 6, 2016)

From a concession right outside the charter club, and a charter club employee is there taking care of water equipment 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## npey (Nov 6, 2016)

thank you!


----------



## npey (Nov 7, 2016)

I thought this resort was part of Interval!!


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 7, 2016)

I got through rci but could be II also


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## npey (Nov 7, 2016)

It isn't in the Resort Directory. Why do you say could it b interval?


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 7, 2016)

npey said:


> I thought this resort was part of Interval!!



Charter Club and the other Hilton affiliates in Marco Island (Surf Club, Club Regency and Eagle's Nest) are actually triple affiliated - 

1) HGVC points system
2) Interval
3) RCI


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 7, 2016)

I said it could be, meaning I didn't know it wasn't I have no access to interval 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 8, 2016)

Seaport104 said:


> Charter Club and the other Hilton affiliates in Marco Island (Surf Club, Club Regency and Eagle's Nest) are actually triple affiliated -
> 
> 1) HGVC points system
> 2) Interval
> 3) RCI



Club Regency is not affiliated with II.


----------



## Bxian (Nov 29, 2016)

We own at the Charter Club-in answer to your questions:
1.  The living room furniture was  replaced this year-the photos are of the new Charter Club living room furniture.  It looks to me as though the dining room chairs and perhaps the table are new as well.  We were down there in January before the renovations took place.  The view of the balcony is priceless and is the reason that we own 2 weeks there.  
2.  The Charter Club is an HGVC affiliate and trades in RCI.  To my knowledge, the units do not trade in II, although a dual affiliation has been requested by some owners and could be a possibility in the future-not sure what the Board will do.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 17, 2016)

This is a great resort.  
It's right next to the Marriott Crystal Shores.
Beautiful beach and cheaper than next door.
These resorts on Marco are the reason I bought my HGVC.
They are all pretty nice.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 18, 2016)

Every unit at Charter Club has a beach/ocean view.  Not so at Club Regency (which uses the same entrance as Marco Beach Ocean Resort - hotel).   Most of the units have a courtyard/pool view.  Only a few have ocean/beach view.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 18, 2016)

npey said:


> Do you rent them from a concession or from the hotel?


You rent from Paul who is on the beach right where you enter the beach from Charter Club.  Two lounge chairs and an umbrella run about $110 a week.  His brother runs the beach chair rental at Eagles Nest.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jan 6, 2017)

We stayed at the charter club this past summer, presumably right after the new furniture was put in.  Very nice resort!  The kind of place where you talk to so many people who have been going there every year for 20-30 years and are more than happy to tell you how much they love it.


----------

